# Baffle less sump / ref



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am in the beginning stages of building a new sump for an aquarium (first sump build) and i had an idea that i wanted to pass by you to see how horrible it maybe lol. 

Ok so I got an 18g cascade (tall) tank to use as a sump for a 47g aquarium, I have been looking at the dyi videos on youtube with all of the baffles sectioning off the compartments from each other to have different filtering stages. Here's an example of the one that most appealed to my need at this point.

Intake from main tank flowing into filter sock in compartment 1
Compartment 1 used as bubble trap and for internal sump with overflow slot in center
Compartment 2 used to store bioballs etc with overflow at top
Compartment 3 biggest section with sand or mud bed housing plant algea and live rock with overflow at bottom to maintain equal level with compartment 4
Compartment 4 out pump and heater or chiller

I get what each section is for but came up with a simpler idea as I will be using a HOB filter and canister filer (i'll explain).

I was thinking of not using any baffles but instead use the canister for bioballs etc, use the HOB for skimming and using the entire tank for biofiltering. The canister filter would be used as my pump with the input pumping from the sump and the output pumping into the main tank.

47g tank -> 18g tank -> canister filter -> 47g tank

Is there any reason why baffling the tank would be better or any reason why this config wouldnt do the same thing?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Where's your skimmer going to sit? Also do some reading on bio balls and mechanical filtration for saltwater aquariums, it's not the recommended way to go.

As to the skimmer question if your using one then you want at least one baffle so you keep a static water level in that compartment


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I'm using a hob filter that i am running on the main tank right now so it wont sit in the tank. It also has an external pump which im going to adujust the height on. What would you recommend instead of the bioballs?


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Your Hob if in use should be used for media such as carbon or phosban, skimmer all the way and if you want some rubble in the sump


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey sorry my skimmer is the hob. Going to run what you listed in the canister filter. Got it ready and filling it tonight. going to hook it up as a sump tomorrow and cycle the tanks.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

How is the water getting to the sump? Drilled tank, or overflow?

As for the sump, you should still consider baffles. Now that you have a sump, the options for skimmers is huge. You can find used skimmers here, and on any other forum. Now is the time to look for used equipment. People going on vacations and coming home to crashed tanks... Happens every year. 

The baffles keep the water moving in a controlled way. There is no point in just circulating water. Which is what a baffle-less sump will do. Most of the water is just going to be returned to the tank. Waste of hydro! If the canister is returning water at 100GPH (just making up numbers) the skimmer would ideally have a 100GPH pump driving it. In theory, all water coming in, goes through the skimmer, then onwards. Now I know thats not possible without the use of skimmer designed for the intake to be the drain of the main tank. But its the general idea


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Good points I will keep them in mind in this build.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you clear on the difference between surface skimming and protein skimming?


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

No I dont know the difference but will look it up.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a good start. Protein skimming is way coolrr and more effective than the surface skimming that I think you meant!

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-06/fm/feature/index.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

